# Tips on Honey Display for farmers' market



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Hi Fellow Beeks. anyone have pictures of their display of honey for farmers' markets or Farm Markets.
I have sold produce but not honey,,not at any markets.
Any tips??

Thanks and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See this thread for a nice one with photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...lay#post823506​


----------

